

No Response Needed - crxnamja
http://okdork.com/2007/07/25/no-response-needed-nrn/
Tired of Pointless email responses?
======
bls
"Are you sick of emails that say 'thanks' or 'sounds great' and other
pointless ones that you really didn't need to read?"

I never want to work with anybody that has that attitude. You don't have to
time even READ (let alone politely respond to) a "thank you?" But, I bet you
have plenty of time to read and respond to everything on digg, reddit,
slashdot, news.yc, and facebook.

------
nickb
A single most powerful line I've been using when communicating to people is:
"Thank you."

The author of this article is clueless.

PS: I linked this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=36709>

